# Please help- constipated after colonoscopy



## Jkay (Feb 6, 2009)

I had my colonoscopy on Thursday morning and it is now Sat. evening. I have had 1 small BM. I usually have normal to loose BMs so this is not normal for me. I have been eating since Thurs. after the procedure so I am worried about all this food just sitting there, backing up...should I call my GI on Monday about this? I wonder how long is normal until a BM occurs after the procedure. I also feel bloated in my abdomen, esp. on the left side. They said my colon was very tortuous so may need more recovery time but the constipation is getting to me. I have been drinking 8+ glasses of fluids, eating fiber, and walking to stimulated the BMs but just not coming.


----------

